# Best Kernel For Thunderstick Rom



## doriean (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey Everyone Im Just Curious To What You Have To Say About What Is The Best Kernel To Use With The Thunderstick Rom And What Are The Best Settings...Thanks So Much To Everyone Here...


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Install the kernel's for yourself, try them out for a few days, and see which one gives you what you want. The "_best_" settings all depend on how *you* use your phone.


----------

